# My Puppy is always looking for food



## suhasc (Jan 26, 2018)

I got butters home when he was 12 weeks old. he was 12.2 pounds when I got him. The breeders were feeding him purina puppy chow. I slowly transitioned him to Purina Pro Focus brand. I feed him 1.25 cup each day split 3 times a day. He has been having that for about 4 weeks now.
But, he is always hungry. We are crate training him. Every time he is out, he is constantly sniffing and looking for food. I do know this is a normal dog behavior.
I am worried if he is getting all his nutrients? is he always hungry because his body is not absorbing the food?
A few things to note: I used to feed him in his bowl and he used to binge eat the second I put it in the bowl so I started using the kong to feed him, he takes his time to eat but, right after that he is still looking for food.
All you suggestions/advices are most welcome.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dogs are programmed to eat when they find food and can gorge and fast. If his stool is of a normal firmness, not hard, then he is absorbing the nutrients form the food. Dog food is over fortified so even if you are feeding the dog 1/2-3/4ths what the bag reads for the weight of the dog he is getting plenty of the essential micro and macro nutrients.

Glad you are using a toy to feed him. Food puzzles were fun for us as well as the dogs.

My dogs got a large breakfast and are currently snoozing. If I moved into the kitchen they would be right with me 'helping'. They love food as much as I do and are always looking for more.

Since he loves food so much you could use his meal times to train using the kibble as treats.

Put your hands on him. You should be able to feel all his bones with some pressure but they shouldn't be too prominent. Make a fist and run your hand over the knuckles. If your dog's ribs feel like that then he needs a bit more food. Make a fist and rub your other hand across the back of your hand. If your dog's ribs feel like that he could stand a bit less food. Make a fist and rub your other hand over the finger joints. If your dog's ribs feel like that then that's just about right. My 9 year old dog Ginger is on my lap and her ribs feel just like my finger joints, just right.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 15, 2015)

suhasc said:


> I got butters home when he was 12 weeks old. he was 12.2 pounds when I got him. The breeders were feeding him purina puppy chow. I slowly transitioned him to Purina Pro Focus brand. I feed him 1.25 cup each day split 3 times a day. He has been having that for about 4 weeks now.
> But, he is always hungry. We are crate training him. Every time he is out, he is constantly sniffing and looking for food. I do know this is a normal dog behavior.
> I am worried if he is getting all his nutrients? is he always hungry because his body is not absorbing the food?
> A few things to note: I used to feed him in his bowl and he used to binge eat the second I put it in the bowl so I started using the kong to feed him, he takes his time to eat but, right after that he is still looking for food.
> All you suggestions/advices are most welcome.


1.25 cups of food does not sound like a lot for a 12+ lb puppy. How did you arrive at the 1.25 cup / day quantity?


----------



## suhasc (Jan 26, 2018)

@Kathyy Thank you so much for the info. I have been using kibble as a way to train him. Also, I did run my hand over his back and his ribs he looks healthy. Thanks.
@rkj - The Purina Pro Brand suggest that I feed only a cup per day. But I have been feeding him a little more than a cup per day for his weight and age.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 15, 2015)

suhasc said:


> @Kathyy Thank you so much for the info. I have been using kibble as a way to train him. Also, I did run my hand over his back and his ribs he looks healthy. Thanks.
> @rkj - The Purina Pro Brand suggest that I feed only a cup per day. But I have been feeding him a little more than a cup per day for his weight and age.


I see that the Purina Pro Plan suggested feeding schedule does seem to top out at about 1 cup, which is about 461 kcal, for the one food I looked up. If you are feeding 1.25 cup/day, that is about 576 kcal/day.

Checking against another source, Hill's Science Diet, one of their puppy foods has 378 kcal / cup, and for a 10lb puppy, under four months old, they suggest 1.75 cups / day, which is 661 kcal/day. Or, for a 10lb puppy, 4-9 months old, 1.5 cup/day, or 567 k/cal per day. 

So, it sounds like your feeding is at least in the ballpark of optimal. Feel free to ask your vet for their recommendation, based on their assessment of your dog's body composition. 

Personally, I'm feeding my 10.5 week old Standard Poodle puppy about 2 cups / day of kibble right now, because my vet thought our puppy was too skinny at 8.5 weeks old.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

How old is Butter now and how much does he weigh???? My 20+ lb 15 week old puppy gets 4 cups of food a day.... Every dog/puppy is different and requires different amounts of food {Guidelines on bag are just that guidelines} Try upping his food by maybe 1/4-1/2 a cup a day and see if that helps.... I go more based on body condition and activity level more than anything.... Kathyy gave some great advice on how to tell if you are feeding enough based on Body condition.....


----------

